# Fall 2021 Turning Challenge Voting



## Lou Currier (Oct 17, 2021)

Here are your choices. Great projects by everyone showing some beautiful wooden vessels.

Voting is open to everyone, and will end in 5 days, at which time the winner gets to dictate the requirements for the next turning challenge.

More photos, descriptions and discussion on the projects can be found here: Fall 2021 Turning Challenge | WoodBarter

The projects are listed in the order they were posted.

*Project:*

Chalice, goblet, or other drinking vessel.

*Wood:*

Project can be turned out of any combination of materials but some portion of the piece must be wood.

*Requirements:*

The piece must be usable, i.e. holds liquid

The piece must have a stem or elevated support for the cup


1. Joker9





2. Lou Currier




3. Steve in VA




4. Jason Goodrich




5. TimR




6. trc65

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2021)

Great work everyone!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 17, 2021)

What @Tony said - all very nice work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2021)

These are all fantastic. It's soooo hard to choose just one!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ray D (Oct 17, 2021)

That’s very tough to choose......great job to all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2021)

Super pieces. Indeed it will be hard to choose a fav!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 22, 2021)

It's official.... @TimR is the winner of this challenge, a great piece congrats. 

Now as the winner he gets to choose the next challenge.

Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 22, 2021)

Congrats Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 22, 2021)

Congratulations. I think 1 ring might have done it………

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 22, 2021)

TimR - well done and congratulations!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 22, 2021)

Congrats Tim! :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 22, 2021)

Congrats Tim. Great job everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 22, 2021)

Congrats Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 22, 2021)

Anyone that can put a ring on it deserves the win. Congrats Tim and I'm looking forward to seeing what our next adventure is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 22, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> It's official.... @TimR is the winner of this challenge, a great piece congrats.
> 
> Now as the winner he gets to choose the next challenge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry.


Many thanks everyone! I do have an idea I’ve been pondering and it opens things up as well for those who have a flatter outlook on woodworking  If mods approve.
The challenge is to make something  starting with and using BOTH a 3” cube and a 1” x 1” x 6” (pen blank size) pieces of wood. You can glue up and combine woods to create the starting blocks if desired. If needed, ie for turning, a waste block can be used for holding the piece while making it.
Acrylic and/or epoxy infills along with any embellishments are fair game and encouraged.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 23, 2021)

Congrats @TimR - and that's a nice challenge theme.


----------

